# The coding source



## olgunchik (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi All,
I am new to this forum and I need your advice.
Have anybody hear of or work for "The coding source"? 
I received add from my local chapter that they hiring and I applied.
They offered me position of "remote coder." I have a full time job right now, but really want to change it. However, I scared a little bit because you don't know what to expect. Is anybody has or had an experience with this company? Please share. Thanks for all answers.


----------



## gindles2 (Aug 1, 2008)

*The Coding Source*

I was contacted by them also and ended doing great on their test. They called back and explained that once hired I would be expected to fly to California for 2 weeks for training. On my next call with them this turned into three weeks. I'm in a situation where I couldn't be away for three weeks and mentioned this to them. I was told that it would be okay to keep it at two weeks. I then had to do an interview with another person(more like another test) in where they want you to code. By this I mean step by step coding as far as telling her everything thing you are doing. Where you are starting and where you are turning the page to. It was very frustrating for me. I'm someone who thinks really fast in my head and may turn to different pages to get the answer and they are wanting me to tell them every little thing I was doing and thinking and what page I was on. It was distracting  Also in this phone call I was told that the three weeks was mandatory and the first lady I had spoke to didn't have the authority to say I could do two weeks. Needless to say The Coding Source wasn't a good match for me and vice versa. I'm sure others may love it but I'm not one of them.


----------



## Lekishak (Aug 1, 2008)

*Beware*

I had a friend that recently left her job to work for this company. She was sent to California for 3 weeks training to find out it was a competition. They took the coders with the highest percentage on whatever they were doing. She didn't make the cut and was sent back to GA jobless. I would've been PO. The pay was around $30 an hour and all expenses paid. She was told she could have 1 week off a month or something to that effect. I told her at least she got a 3 week paid vacation from GA and has the experience to get a job really quick. Anytime I hear of companies with results like that, I make it my business to put the word on the street. Make sure you ask them up front about the competition. Don't leave your money flow for this unknown. Get all the facts upfront. The test they gave her was strictly ICD-9. I may have a copy. Hope this helps.


----------



## msbrowning (Aug 1, 2008)

Thank you both for posting this information about the company.


----------



## olgunchik (Aug 1, 2008)

Thank you, guys, for all your answers. It is very helpful to know that there is competition in LA. Nobody mentioned that before. 
I did complete test already. It was ICD-9 questions only and I passed. I didn't have a phone interview yet. Actually, now I am waiting on the phone call to discuss the position details and to schedule an interview. 
I want to mention that Gindles2 is right saying that in the beginning it was 2 weeks of training, after I passed test they told me it is going to be 3 weeks.
If anybody is interested, let me know, and I will keep you updated on my further experience with Coding Source.
Anyway, thanks so much again for all your answer and have a great weekend!


----------



## gindles2 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm not sure about the 30 per hour. I was told 15 per hour for training with 30 a day for expenses. I didn't know about the competition also. That would have made me even more mad at them I mainly decided that it wasn't a job I wanted due to the fact that if they can't keep it straight during the interview process I don't want to risk a job with them. To much risk. Anyway if by chance you make it pass the competition(that they don't tell you about) the said they pay 3.75 per chart. I've been offered 4.75 per chart from another company. To me it really isn't worth the aggrevation but this is my experience.


----------



## olgunchik (Aug 1, 2008)

I had a conversation with the recruiter today. And, Tiffanie, you are right again. $15 per hour while you in LA. 3 weeks of training. $30 a day for expenses. $3.75 per chart. No benefits whatsoever. In the beginning of conversation, the recruiter didn't mention anything about competition, so I asked. And.... what a surprise!!! it is correct. Not everybody will pass. So, I asked her, why she didn't tell me before that my job with them is no guarantee, even if I passed the test and will pass the interview. Answer, of course, was " I meant to". Well, my final decision is not to go with this company. Anyway, thanks again for all your help. You, guys, are great! I am really happy, I asked you first.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 5, 2008)

I have personal professional experience with this company.  I will simply say that I would not take the job again...


----------



## erika hearon (Aug 5, 2008)

I asked them if it was a competition and they were like no its training because they need so many coders and that wouldn't want to lose that money for paying for the coders to come out there and not train them. As if they want to just train you. Mmm.... If you can't the chart 95% correct then they will send you home.


----------



## Sonjagirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the "heads up."  I sent my resume in, and I haven't heard from them--but that's okay.


----------



## kporterb (Sep 2, 2008)

*Not surprising - that's L.A. for you*

No offense to anyone who lives and works in the L.A. area, but so many aspects of non-Hollywood, professional jobs are "Hollywood."  I know this from personal experience; I lived there for over 4 years (I'm a San Fran Bay Area native, where I live now).  Competition, competition, competition!  So, I'm not surprised to hear that the Coding Source, or any company for that matter, would fail to reveal the "competition" in the interview.  It's too bad that this mentality, for lack of a better word, has carried over into healthcare!

For fellow coders who had great experiences with Coding Sources, wonderful!  For those of you who quit your jobs to come to L.A., I'm sorry you had that experience - you will find something better!  Hang in there


----------



## mpate (Sep 3, 2008)

*Coding Source*

I have read all of theses post and for the most part they are correct.

I have worked for the Coding Source for over a year now. I started out traveling doing HCC coding for them. The pay for travel is approx. 25-30 dollars per hour and $30 a day per diem (which by the way is not enough). You receive no paid vacation or sick time. You do get paid for a Holiday only if you work the day before and the day after the holiday but they have managed to screw me out of several holiday pay by simply not scheduling me to work the day before or the day after even though I was willing and ready to work.

When I went to training in LA last year it was for 2 weeks but I have heard they have changed to 3 weeks.

Warning...Just because you pass the ICD 9 test and pass the phone interview (test) and they fly you to LA for "TRAINING". Dont think you have a secure position with the compnay.

Once you arrive in LA you are given the HCC training they promise but you will be tested again and if you do not pass with 95% you will be sent home right then and there. And I do mean "right then and there" A cab will be called to come and pick you up from their corporate office  and take you to hotel to gather your belongings and taken to the airport and sent home jobless. I have witnessed this first hand. To give you an idea of what this means...There were 10 people in my training class and only 3 of us made it all the way through. NOT GOOD ODDS

Ps...remote coders make $3.75 per record : (


----------

